# Room with a View Culvert, Hawes, Yorkshire - Aug '15



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

*History*

Located just east of Mossdale Tunnel(East of Hawes), the culvert was below a train line that ran along the side of a hill in the Yorkshire Dales. Built in 1878, the line was closed in 1959 by our good friend Mr Beeching. A small stream runs through the culvert, with the spring just 250 yards further up the hill. Soon after this culvert the stream flows into the River Ure.






_Wensleydale branch service at Hawes Station, 1949_

*Explore*

On our way to Mossdale Tunnel, I spotted the portal for this little gem. Luckily no wader were needed. The surrounding area is stunning, much better than Leicestershire's countryside.

(1)






(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






(7)






Cheers for Looking
​


----------



## smiler (Aug 10, 2016)

That is a beautiful example of skilled stonework, I loved it, Many Thanks


----------



## Spoofpig (Dec 2, 2016)

I'll have to check this out I'm allways at Hawes buying cheese usually


----------

